# First Responder CPR Training



## mase4615

I am looking to see if anyone knows of any upcoming training courses for CPR/First Aid/First Responder Course. I need this fairly quickly so please PM me if you know

Thanks


----------



## lpwpd722

There may be one coming up in the Brookfield area. I'm still waiting for the dates. PM me if you want the info I have so far.


----------



## VanCott

I am an AHA instructor & would be willing to put together a class for those that need it. I am from the central mass area but would be willing to drive. Let me know if I can be of any help to you.


----------



## Partybeertippin

How much would it cost?


----------



## Easycustoms

I would be interested in this also. Just let me know when and how much.


----------



## VanCott

The cost of the course would depend on what you would need. If it is only CPR/AED vs CPR/AED/First Aid. I would be willing to cut my price in half for those that work in fire/police/ems versus what I charge non-public safety individuals. So for just CPR/AED I would do it for $25/person ($5 cost to cover the printing of the card included) and for the whole course I would do it for $35/person with the card fee included as well. PM me if you have any other questions or are interested in setting up a time/date.


----------



## pba05001

vancott, Can you do a full first responder certification?


----------



## The Jesters

I am doing a first responder/CPR FULL course in April. I will know by Monday if spots are open for the class. Still ironing out the dates as well.

Not sure if it will be limited to people on PD's ro what a cost would be.

I will let you know all details on Monday.


----------



## vaccaroja

please send me a PM on this class. I also need to take this class.


----------



## pba05001

I am also interested in First Responder Certification. If anyone is setting a date please pm me.


----------



## DodgeRam

Can't you just take this class through your departments training officer/division?


----------



## pba05001

DodgeRam said:


> Can't you just take this class through your departments training officer/division?


Well for me, I am still looking to get hired and my Academy didnt offer FR. I Would like to get it out of the way.


----------



## The Jesters

I will know by the end of the week on wether or not the class I am teaching will be open for outside participants. I am waiting on the Chief to get me an answer.


----------



## The Jesters

UNFORTUNATELY, the class I am doing will NOT be open to outside departments and individuals. I am drafting a proposal to have future ones open in the future, but even if approved will not take place until late 2009.

SORRY for getting anyones hopes up. I would contact the different academies in your area and ask if they are going to do one in the near future.

Good luck all.


----------



## RICHARD

Any know of anyone having a cpr/first response class? Thanks


----------



## L4G81

I have a class coming up but it's with a local department....ask your department or agency to include you into an upcoming course, shouldn't be a problem.


----------

